# 4-Hers?



## crazygoatlady915 (Apr 25, 2011)

Woo! 4-H and FFA!

I have meat goats, dairy goats and chickens!


----------



## elevan (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm gonna subscribe to this thread cause I'm hoping it'll be filled with people who will share some good info.

I was never in either but I'd like my boys to be when they are a little older.


----------



## Crooked Gate Farm (Apr 25, 2011)

My kiddos want to join. We just haven't yet.


----------



## crazygoatlady915 (Apr 30, 2011)

It's really neat, they should join!

Edit: Where I live (Teton County, Idaho) kids can join when they are 4 years old and be a 'clover-bud' until they are eight. When they turn 8, they can come into the main 4-H club, and join in all the action!
4-H is a really great place for kids to learn responsibility! Especially when you do livestock 4-Hs because you have to keep track of the animal, as well as food costs, food, and general care.
It is also a great place to show off! As a 4-Her, you are entitled to showing at county and state fairs! And... depending on the 4-H, you may get a big livestock check ($$$) from your buyer at the end of the fair!

(p.s, 4-H isn't just livestock, check out your county's extension office! In my county, we have about 30 4-H's, with a few new one's each year!)


----------



## RockyPhoenix (Apr 30, 2011)

WOOT! i am in st joe county, IN!! I am in 4H and FFA!! I love both of them!


----------



## Wild Wind Farm (Apr 30, 2011)

I love 4-H, my kids have been showing dairy goats and horses for the last 5 years.  We are in Medina county, Ohio and I would be more than happy answer any questions if I can.


----------



## farmchick (May 22, 2011)

Lancaster County (Nebraska) Happy Go-Lucky 4H Club! WOO! I love it!


----------



## woodleighcreek (May 22, 2011)

crazygoatlady915 said:
			
		

> Woo! 4-H and FFA!


Im in 4-H! I raise and show Jersey Wooly rabbits.


----------



## Margali (May 22, 2011)

This might be a silly question...  Can you be an assistant leader in 4-H like you can be in Girl Scouts as a way to learn? 

I didn't get bit by the homesteading bug or have a chance to have animals growing up. I'm in my late 20's now and just getting started.


----------



## woodleighcreek (May 22, 2011)

Margali said:
			
		

> This might be a silly question...  Can you be an assistant leader in 4-H like you can be in Girl Scouts as a way to learn?
> 
> I didn't get bit by the homesteading bug or have a chance to have animals growing up. I'm in my late 20's now and just getting started.


Of course! Where I live, 4-H clubs always need more help.


----------



## Royd Wood (May 22, 2011)

My daughter and her buddy are in 4H beef club - Last year their leader came here and taught them how to halter train the calves (well she wont listen to me  )and then they did the fall fairs and loved it - made some money too. Just about to start all over again for this year


----------



## flemish lops (May 23, 2011)

I am in 4-h to and love to bring rabbits. I also like to bring decorated cakes, some drawings, and vegitables.


----------



## Cowlover13 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm in 4-H and FFA!! Love it!


----------



## Cowlover13 (Jun 8, 2011)

> Last year their leader came here and taught them how to halter train the calves


Where do you live? i need some help halter breaking! Probably not close but that is great!


----------



## SpringGlenn (Jun 17, 2011)

Starting a club this Sept officially. I'll be leading the club and of my 5 I have 1 JR an 2 cloverbuds. So far I know my girls will both be working on the rabbit project and the JR is also doing chickens in addition to the club projects (Butterflies and Forest of Fun I thin kit was) we'll be doing.


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm going to my first meeting tonight!!!  I'm so excited !!!!! YAHHOOOO!!


----------



## Hickoryneck (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm a 4-H all star from Va  love 4-H


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 14, 2011)

Loved 4H as a youngster. My sister is now one of the ambassadors to Mexico to set up a 4H like program down there in the school systems around one of the universities.  She's been down on 3 trips before but this is her longest. She'll be home some time in March or April.


Here's an overview of what they are doing.  http://4-hyd.ext.wvu.edu/programs/globaled/wvu_extension_outreach_projects       In terms of "what did you do to change the world today" I could not be more proud of her.


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm our FFA chapter's historian. Lowest on the totem pole for officer positions, but it was the first one I tried out for so I am happy


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 25, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I'm our FFA chapter's historian. Lowest on the totem pole for officer positions, but it was the first one I tried out for so I am happy


That may be true, but that dose not mean it is not one of the best. We had the most people running for historian. I ran for historian, but was elected president instead


----------



## shawn MN (Sep 27, 2011)

Our kids are in 4-H just as I was. They bring 2 lots of chickens, market ducks, 1 rabbit (for my lil Cloverbud), swine, goats and a few general exhibts. It gets very busy around our little farm in mid August! (and most of the summer) :bun


----------



## pygmygoatgirl135 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi peeps!
I am interested in raising pygmies for 4h. What are the requirements for housing them, is it true that they can't be kept in rain? How big of a space should i have for 2 does, and what do they like to play on? Can they survive wisconsin winters or do they need a coat on or something lol? For 4h showing can I wear bootcut jeans, my western boots, and my clubs 4h shirt?  I also need to find a pygmy goat breeder in wisconsin.



thank you!


----------



## countrychick95 (Jan 17, 2012)

I love 4-H and FFA!! I am an officer of both, and am totally in love. I'm this year's FFA historian, and I judge Crops and horses, and do the parliamentry procedure contest. I shw llamas, sheep, rabbits,  my dog, and my horse in 4-H, along with general projects! WHOO!!


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Jan 29, 2012)

I do 4-H!!! I'm in our local Judging team and I show and have projects with Cattle, Lambs, Chickens and I'm starting with Hogs this year!!! I love 4-H!


----------



## countrychick95 (Jan 30, 2012)

> I do 4-H!!! I'm in our local Judging team and I show and have projects with Cattle, Lambs, Chickens and I'm starting with Hogs this year!!! I love 4-H!


I would love to show cattle!  I got offered to last year, but I had to turn down the offer, since I was showing a clydesdale.  My good friend does show a steer, but I also have a horse, rabbit, dog, sheep, and a llama, so I really don't have the time. I am on my FFA chapter's Judging teams also.  :bun


----------



## RPC (Jan 30, 2012)

It is good to see so many people who love 4-H and FFA. I was in FFA all 4 years of high school and even ran to be a state officer. I was also a 10 year 4-Her where I showed swine 10 years, Dairy beef 10 years, rabbits 3 years, and goats 1 year. I am currently on the 4-H board of directors for my county, the liaison for the Fairgrounds board and co-chair for our county fair auction. I think it is the best youth organization out there. My nieces are city kids so they are the whole reason I have these goats. I buy them, and pay for all the feed and medical expenses and then they put the money they receive from the fair auction into their savings accounts for college. After the first 3 years I start to charge them a little for their market animals because they do have to learn that everything costs money. We are not in it to win, even though it would be nice, I just want them to go out and have fun while learning a great lesson, and responsibility at the same time.


----------



## ibreedlionheads (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm in 4-H and FFA. I've been involved with my 4-H poultry club for five years now. I'm the vice president and, even though I'm a senior, I'll still be young enough to participate as a member next year, so I plan on running for president. Unfortunately, I'm not an FFA officer, but I help out with my chapter a lot. Poultry judging is really the only CDE I do, and I did poultry judging through 4-H as well (went to Nationals for it).

I'm trying to start a market duck project in my 4-H club. I never realized how much work and thought goes into things like this.


----------



## GoatApprentice (Mar 9, 2012)

House full of 4-Hers here in Frederick, MD.  We love it!!!


----------



## madimorg (Mar 11, 2012)

For those who are doing 4-H for meat goats I'd be curious to hear you advice, tips, tricks of the trade, etc... that you use and are familiar with.  This is our first year raising a 4H meat goat wether.  Ours was born in mid December and goes to fair in early June.  Anxious to hear different advice and what you personally do or have heard of people doing to help ensure a nice quality show goat.


----------



## Peeka52 (May 19, 2012)

I'm in FFA and I love it! This is my 2nd year, I was a Jr. Officer my last year and will be running for Officer next year. I've done Creed, Ag. Sales, and Poultry Judging, and was 3rd individually in state. I've done a market lamb, but I am following my passion this year and taking market goats  This is my first year showing goats, so I really don't know what I'm doing  so tips and pointers would be appreciated. I also show chickens outside the FFA, and breed BBS Bantam Plymouth Rocks and Bantam Barnevelders for exhibition. My life is full of shows and fairs here and there; a poultry show tomorrow, the Spring Classic next weekend, and then the 1st fair in June! I love it though, stress and all.


----------



## southernstardowns (May 28, 2012)

We can't wait for my son to be old enough to do 4-H (next year). I was in 4-H and FFA all through school.  These are such wonderful programs for youth and I am thrilled to see that they are still around and thriving. Good luck to all of you showing!


----------



## cattlequeen (Aug 30, 2012)

I am in 4-H and show rabbits, dogs, horses, and beef.


----------



## Mf628 (Oct 11, 2012)

I've been in 4-H for almost 8 years. It is an excellent thing. I've met so many helpful people and have made some excellent connections. I've shown Dairy cattle my entire time involved, and I've recently added Recorded Grade Dairy goats and Percentage and Purebred Boer goats.


----------



## 4H Momma (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi, Just joined BYH and as you can guess my kids are in 4H!

My kids are now 16 & 13 years old, show Horses, Dairy Goats, Poultry and MANY other non- animal projects! I've been the Poultry Project Superintendent for 4 years in our County also.
We are now breeding the kids goats so they will be milking at fair time in July!

Chrystal


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 26, 2012)

4H Momma said:
			
		

> Hi, Just joined BYH and as you can guess my kids are in 4H!
> 
> My kids are now 16 & 13 years old, show Horses, Dairy Goats, Poultry and MANY other non- animal projects! I've been the Poultry Project Superintendent for 4 years in our County also.
> We are now breeding the kids goats so they will be milking at fair time in July!
> ...


Very cool. What kind of goats?


----------



## farmgirl01 (May 29, 2013)

This is our third year with 4-H showing poultry.  This will be our first year showing goats.  My son has a ND doeling.  I will be happy to answer any question will the poultry side.  We are in the Southern part of Arkansas.


----------



## Animallovers1 (May 29, 2013)

I live on 10 acres but it's in Spokane valley and the nearest 4-h is 40 minets away. I am considering starting a city 4-h scince a lot of people have chickens


----------



## Roadrunners4h (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm new here. I am the lamb leader of our 4H group This will be my first full year as the leader last year I was thrown into it after only having my daughter show one year. So much of what I have learned has been form being active in helping my kiddos and You Tube lol. I have done lots of research and came here for even more insight. Oh and were in Las Vegas.

Thanks


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 15, 2013)

Roadrunners4h said:
			
		

> I'm new here. I am the lamb leader of our 4H group This will be my first full year as the leader last year I was thrown into it after only having my daughter show one year. So much of what I have learned has been form being active in helping my kiddos and You Tube lol. I have done lots of research and came here for even more insight. Oh and were in Las Vegas.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Oct 15, 2013)

Our family is into the Beef 4-H here in Canada!!!!


----------



## bnttyra (Oct 16, 2013)

My daughter does 4H as well and I too am a new member here.

We actually were the first to bring a lowline angus heifer to our county fair that was just held a couple of weeks ago.  My daughter also shows rabbits and did a market lamb this year as well.


----------



## JakeM (Sep 21, 2014)

Guys, this is my last year as a 4-H'er! So, in to go out with a 'bang', I am a Minnesota 4-H State Ambassador! I am also a County Ambassador, president of my local 4-H club (for 2 years in a row now), and apparently on the local fairboard that I joined without me knowing (fathers XD). 4-H has helped me so much through my life and I will definitely be a volunteer and when I have kids, enroll them. 

I continually show rabbits (Havana, Mini Rex, Holland Lop, Champagne d'Argent, Netherland Dwarf, Himalayan), llamas, and Boer goats. I've also shown dairy cattle (Holstein), beef cattle (Simmental cross, Scottish Highland), dairy goat (Nigerian Dwarf), dog (German Shepherd), Poultry (White Leghorn), hogs (Chester White cross, Hampshire cross), and sheep (Dorset, Hampshire).

So I've shown and handled a wide variety of animals (farm that is), and looking forward to my final year!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 21, 2014)

JakeM said:


> Guys, this is my last year as a 4-H'er! So, in to go out with a 'bang', I am a Minnesota 4-H State Ambassador! I am also a County Ambassador, president of my local 4-H club (for 2 years in a row now), and apparently on the local fairboard that I joined without me knowing (fathers XD). 4-H has helped me so much through my life and I will definitely be a volunteer and when I have kids, enroll them.
> 
> I continually show rabbits (Havana, Mini Rex, Holland Lop, Champagne d'Argent, Netherland Dwarf, Himalayan), llamas, and Boer goats. I've also shown dairy cattle (Holstein), beef cattle (Simmental cross, Scottish Highland), dairy goat (Nigerian Dwarf), dog (German Shepherd), Poultry (White Leghorn), hogs (Chester White cross, Hampshire cross), and sheep (Dorset, Hampshire).
> 
> So I've shown and handled a wide variety of animals (farm that is), and looking forward to my final year!



That's awesome. 
I'm sure your folks are very proud of you.


----------



## jk47 (Sep 21, 2014)

3year in the FFA and this year is my 4th year I raise Yorkshire X pigs for meat and the local fair
also have 13 layer hens, 25chicks and im going to hatch 81 chicken eggs sometime in October
FFA and 4h is by far the best program to be in at high school and beyond


----------



## fainting goats11 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hey so I've been in 4-H for a few years now and have just started getting into the livestock part of it. I have no idea how showing animals work. I live in MN and at my county theres never really anyone to easily ask questions to. I currently have nigerian dwarf goats (wethers), and rabbits, ducks, and chickens. I'm really interested in showing goats and maybe the chickens but I'm not sure how the different classes work and what requirements they need to be shown. Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated! thanks!!!


----------



## JakeM (Jan 24, 2015)

@fainting goats11, what county are you in?

To get into showing animals it helps to go to workshops and even just ask other 4-Hers. If you're county doesn't offer workshops, see if a surrounding county does. My county draws in a couple other counties to our workshops since our program is so strong.


----------



## fainting goats11 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply!

I'm in Sherburne county and I've never heard of a workshop lol I don't think they have them here or maybe they're just called something else...
I'll have to look into some surrounding counties and see if they have them.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 28, 2015)

All 3 of my kids are in 4H- they have a great time learning/doing new things.


----------



## Steph83 (Jan 29, 2015)

How would someone go about starting a 4h club? The nearest one to me is 50 miles away and in another county and my kids really want to join.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 29, 2015)

have you checked with you county extension office- they would be able to help you


----------



## Steph83 (Jan 29, 2015)

Not much info on their website and the office is 100 miles from me 
Guess I'm going on a road trip


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 29, 2015)

can you call or email before having to make the long trip?  Good Luck, I hope you can get one started by you!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 23, 2015)

I raise show Bantams (I am on year 3) and will be doing my first year of meat birds this year. Next year I will probably show my horse too.
4Hers are the best people they are more proud of others then they are of themselves. When I win Showmanship my friend was really congratulate to me while I was trying to be to him for his back to back market wins.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 9, 2016)

Well I'm doing horse this year, added it at last minute but already like it, except the meetings are an hour away.


----------



## TAH (Apr 9, 2016)

Congratulations! Hope you enjoy showing your horse. And that all will go well with you.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks. Any other current 4h members here


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 9, 2016)

my kids are in 4-H and enjoy it!


----------



## Kathi Davis (Apr 11, 2017)

I grew up on a farm in Nebraska and loved 4H.  I am so happy and excited that my kids have found a love for it as well.  My daughter started 3 year ago with just a bottle calf (she was too young to show in 4H but they had a Clover Kids division).  My son followed her a year later and thus started our love for goats.  We had three Boer goats they showed last year as a market project.  This year they have 2 Boers a piece plus they will be showing their Nigerian Dwarf goat as a pet project.  They love showing off their animals, but they also love telling people about 4H.  My son who use to just play video games and read books, has signed up for 4H conferences and has joined the Youth Council.  Very proud of them both.  I will upload pictures of their new "projects" as they become available.
Here are the kids meeting their "babies".



 Truffles and Trinity


 Alex and Petri


----------



## Kathi Davis (Apr 11, 2017)

woodleighcreek said:


> Of course! Where I live, 4-H clubs always need more help.


ours uses three leaders that way in case one person can not make it the other two can step up.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 11, 2017)

Cute goats!!! Auction is always the hardest thing.


----------

